# Flats Rescue



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

You get a [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] for post and pictures, but a [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] and [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] for helping them out!

Cheers


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow, they were definitely out of their element in the marsh! Good job on the helping hand [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Now that was a great day[smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Way to go. Nice pic's Too


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. It was the first time I had seen either a turtle or a ray on the grass flats. They were caught up there on a falling tide.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Should be a lesson to everyone how intrepid feeding creatures can get. Clearly an area where they've never been, but the need to feed drives them on. The baby turtle was most likely overwhelmed by the water flow, but the cow nose ray and redfish went in with eating in mind. 

Neat fly reel pic too, btw


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

awesome pictures!!!!

good job on all accounts


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow...those pictures are sharp!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good Job! [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Great Post. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

cool stuff. never seen that either..


----------

